# Lehigh Valley, PA, USA



## Seonaid (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm looking for gaming of any type in the Lehigh Valley (ABE) area of Pennsylvania. I'm up for RPG's (preferably WW, D&D, or GURPS, but I'll try anything), CCG's, board games, minis, people to go to cons with . . . pretty much anything. I'm looking for mature groups (18+, 21+ preferably), but I'm also trying to get my little brother (15 years old) into RP/D&D, so if any one has a newbie group and/or is willing to take on two players, one of whom is brand new, that would be perfect too. Feel free to respond via post, email, or PM. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jezter6 (Sep 19, 2003)

If you're up to travel towards Lebanon area...I'm trying to get a modern/spycraft game up and running locally.

Feel free to email: alan@neogodless.com


----------



## the notorious jim (Feb 5, 2004)

I live and go to WCU, if that is a shorter drive i am trying to get a game going here.


----------

